# Phone Stuck Searching For Service



## ronnieraw (Aug 19, 2011)

I need some help. I installed CM7 and now my phone is stuck searching for service. I'm not sure what to do now


----------



## ronnieraw (Aug 19, 2011)

Actually I fixed half by flashing a new radio..but now the 4g isnt working :/...


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jul 22, 2011)

I've had this problem before - and I pinpointed it to a crummy install of the ROM.

First... did you wipe user data and cache before flashing the ROM?

Second... did you let the device sit a few minutes at initial boot after flashing ROM? or did you immediately unlock and start playing?

If you answered "no" to the first question, or "yes" to the second question, reflash CM7. Sounds like something got borked.


----------



## ronnieraw (Aug 19, 2011)

ok.ill try wiping cache and reflashing it now


----------



## ronnieraw (Aug 19, 2011)

ok now i have another problem...after i flashed it.it wont boot all the way. It gets to the skateboarding android and just keeps looping


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

What kinda radio did you have before you flash cm7 and what kind is it now?


----------



## ronnieraw (Aug 19, 2011)

i first tried the mr2 one now its on mr2.5


----------



## ronnieraw (Aug 19, 2011)

I got it to boot again. just had to flash it again. i forgot to do cache and data wipe. Also, it wont let me add a google account.so i cant even use market..


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

That's good. You should try that new leak radio chingy put out a couple weeks back.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

You need to flash gapps


----------



## ronnieraw (Aug 19, 2011)

dont the new radio leaks from gingerbread brick phones though?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

That's an old thread your reading I'm on that radio now and I haven't had problems with since the day he released it. Did you flash gapps?


----------



## ronnieraw (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes I did and the google stuff is working good.ok so i should just download the newest radio?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I would if I was you but do you which one is it or where to get it?


----------



## ronnieraw (Aug 19, 2011)

ok i downloaded and flashed the 2.10.605.1 ones.and im still stuck at 3g..Also the 3g sometimes disconnects for a couple seconds then pops back up


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Is 4g in your area already?


----------



## ronnieraw (Aug 19, 2011)

yep.im in houston. i had it all week.but when i rooted and flashed the rom it went away..but even the 3g is messing up. it keeps dissconecting. and right now i have 0 bars...i never had this problem before


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Go to settings /wireless and networks/ mobile network/network mode click lte/cdma


----------



## cstover (Jul 31, 2011)

I sometimes have to force it to LTE by clicking LTE only. Once I get a strong lock on 4g I go back to the the CDMA w/evdo+LTE setting.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

We don't have lte here yet but I live about 10 miles to chattown and my phone picks 4g real good over there its like I'm using wifi no drops or freezes and its incredibly fast!


----------

